# Channel 2 at Utah Archery Center



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

The 2 in the morning crew was at Utah Archery Center this morning.

http://connect2utah.com/content/news/story/?cid=71742


----------



## stealthwaterfowl (Oct 27, 2009)

Ha ha ha i saw that this morning....Did ya'll see the part where G got busted looking at the guy with his shirt off!!!! LMAO, it was crackin me up......The dude was like, G my eyes are up here!! HAA HA HA HA HA HA


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

I liked how everybody at channel 2 went ohhhh! when they shot the poor itty bitty bear. And Ron Bird proving he's a doofus when he asked "how many pounds ya pulling, there?"
Pretty good shooting on the steel rabbit, though it proved to be expensive.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Gerald was the only one to not bust an arrow on the rabbit...That's great!!


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

wapiti67 said:


> Gerald was the only one to not bust an arrow on the rabbit...That's great!!


One thing he does as well as fix/tune bows, is shoot them. I am constantly amazed at how good of a shot he is.


----------



## big_bucker (Jul 17, 2008)

i busted a arrow on tha **** thing the other day


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

G puttin the smack on some of the boys. NICE !!!

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## RedNeck (Jan 6, 2010)

stealthwaterfowl said:


> Ha ha ha i saw that this morning....Did ya'll see the part where G got busted looking at the guy with his shirt off!!!! LMAO, it was crackin me up......The dude was like, G my eyes are up here!! HAA HA HA HA HA HA


G thats some nice shootin there buddy! But you need to keep your eyes on the target!!! :roll: _(O)_ -)O(- <<--O/ :rotfl:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Why was this not posted "BEFORE" the event so we could watch it? 
That would be one of the only reasons that I would have watched chanel 2 over 5. Not that I am dissing on 2 too much but they get too light minded during the weather and I feel that weather is a VERY serious issue.


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

elk22hunter said:


> Why was this not posted "BEFORE" the event so we could watch it?
> That would be one of the only reasons that I would have watched chanel 2 over 5. Not that I am dissing on 2 too much but they get too light minded during the weather and I feel that weather is a VERY serious issue.


I agree, I can't stand jockularity during the weather news. In case you didn't know weather effects hundreds of people every day.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> Why was this not posted "BEFORE" the event so we could watch it?
> That would be one of the only reasons that I would have watched chanel 2 over 5. Not that I am dissing on 2 too much but they get too light minded during the weather and I feel that weather is a VERY serious issue.


Can't watch channel 5 for longer than five minutes, it is about as boring as it gets, but I will agree that weather is a VERY serious issue. :mrgreen:


----------

